# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të përdor OpenBSD 4.1?

## lavdimii

a din noj kush qysh muj me bon nje radus server me openbsd

----------


## qoska

instalo pkg-src dhe pastaj instalo porten!

Pastaj shko http://www.gnu.org/software/radius/ dhe lexo konfigurimin qe te duhet! 

Nuk ka asnje ndryshim heren e fundit qe e kam provuar! Nese ka ndryshuar tani vone do te te shfaqet nje mesazh qe te thote se cfare duhet te besh kur te mbaroje instalimi  :shkelje syri: .

Nje tutorial ka qene ne www.bsdguides.org por mesa duket nuk qenka me!

Nje vend tjeter ku mund te marresh me shume info eshte www.bsdforums.org

Gjithashtu po te kerkosh ne google ka disa versione te openbsd te personalizuara qe kane support per konfigurim te radius me shell scripte por jane pak te pa rifreskuara me versionet e fundit te OpenBSD!

----------


## lavdimii

ah flm per pergjigje edhe pse jom fillestar ne bsd, po provoj ta configuroj flm per pergjigjet.

----------


## qoska

Se kisha harruar.

Shiko dhe ketu sidomos ne mailing-list http://freeradius.org/

----------


## lavdimii

Kom nje openbsd 4.1 dhe nuk po muj ta qes ne pun altq dmth bandwidth manager nese dikush ka provoje rreth kesaj.

----------


## qoska

me kaq sa kerkon e vetmja qe mund te te them eshte 
www.openbsd.org/faq/pf
ose 
http://home.nuug.no/~peter/pf/en/long-firewall.html(ka qene dhe e perkthyer ne shqip po ka humbur  :i ngrysur:  )

per me shume jep cfare problemesh te dalin.

----------


## lavdimii

altq on pcn0 priq bandwidth 100Kb queue { q_pri }
queue q_pri priority 7

pass out on pcn0 proto tcp from any to any flags S/SA \
        keep state queue (q_def )

kur e boj load ket configurim

me paraqitet ky mesazh

rules must be in order options, normalization, queueing, translation, filtering

a ka dikush naj ide

----------


## qoska

po pfctl -vvv cfare thote?!

e ke ALTQ te aktivizuar ne kernel?!

man pcn

dhe shiko a punon ky driver me ALTQ?!

----------


## lavdimii

> po pfctl -vvv cfare thote?!
> 
> e ke ALTQ te aktivizuar ne kernel?!
> 
> man pcn
> 
> dhe shiko a punon ky driver me ALTQ?!


qysh me bon aktiv altq dhe qysh me kqyr se a po punon altq me ket driver

----------


## qoska

lavdim,

pcn mund ta perdoresh me ALTQ.

E vetmja gje qe mund te te them PASI NUK KE POSTUAR ATO QE TE KERKOVA eshte qe kur te startohet komjuteri jepi boot -c dhe do te te hapet nje dritare me konfigurim kerneli.
Aty kerko per ALTQ dhe nese nuk eshte shtoje.

Me te mira.

----------

